# Ruger LC6 trigger



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone likes this trigger right out of the box (it's standard on the ruger M77 Hawkeye). it seems to me that it is a highly inconsistent trigger mechanism. i was shooting today and it seemed like sometimes i had a mile of creep, and then the very next shot i would have 'hair trigger' release. this went on all day, after 80 rounds i still hadn't found any sort of consistency. i'm halfway tempted on replacing the trigger altogether opposed to having a gunsmith adjust it. if anybody has had this experience with the LC6 trigger i'd like to hear about what you did to fix it.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I had 2 ruger hawkeyes in 22-250 with the lc6 trigger both triggers seemed very consistant no creep and lighter that the old rugers. I ended up returning both rifles. On the first one the extractor was faulty and on the second I had to shoot about 4 shots before I could get a group. finally gave up on ruger and got a kimber now I shoot .23 groups at 100 yrds.


----------



## Tentwing (Jun 8, 2010)

Money Shot;

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I got my Hawkeye in a 25-06 earlier this year, and could not be happier. My trigger seems very light and crisp. I cannot notice any creep. It is getting groups at 100, 150 and 200 yards that make me look like a better marksman than I really am. :thumb:

..................Tentwing


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

The trigger on mine is a bit heavier than I'd like but it just shoots so damn good I cant complain.


----------

